# Pork Tenderloin W/Wolfe Rub Citrus Blend (PICS)



## Bruce B (Dec 17, 2006)

Grilled two pork tenderloins for dinner using Wolfe Rub Citrus Blend and Dizzy Pig Shakin' the Tree Dry Rub. Both tenderloins had been marinating for 5 hours in OJ, apple juice, worsty sauce, dijon mustard, peanut oil, cider vinegard, Wolfe Rub Citrus, granulated garlic and lemon pepper.

The tenderloin with the toothpick is the Wolfe Rub.




Rubbed and ready for the grill.




Putting a nice sear on them.




Nicely seared, moved to indirect heat.




Pulled at 145º and rested for 15 minutes, sliced and ready for dinner.

The tenderloins turned out great, very tender and with great flavor.

The Wolfe Rub Citrus Blend has got some spice to it and a hint of sweet. I would like to see more citrus and herb flavor from the rub and less heat. It's not overly spicy but IMHO for a citrus blend rub it really should have some citrus flavor.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 17, 2006)

Looks great Bruce! I've gotta try my sample of Wolfe Citrus soon.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Dec 18, 2006)

Those are some gooooood looking tenders!


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Dec 18, 2006)

Sure looks tasty. About how long did it take to get them to 140? WAG.


----------



## Cliff H. (Dec 18, 2006)

Those look good man.


----------



## wittdog (Dec 18, 2006)

Looks great Bruce....I guess someone forgot to put a sample of the citrus blend in the package I got the other day :roll:  :P


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 18, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Looks great Bruce....I guess someone forgot to put a sample of the citrus blend in the package I got the other day :roll:  :P



******!!  Dave I did mean to put one in for you, guess i forgot.  You didn't miss much this go around.  The next improved version will find it's way to Buffalo for ya!!


----------



## Bruce B (Dec 18, 2006)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> Sure looks tasty. About how long did it take to get them to 140? WAG.



It was about 25-30 minutes, but I had a really hot fire (I used a full chimney) and I kept lifting the lid once I took the meat directly off the coals to check temp because I didn't want to let them get too high.


----------



## wittdog (Dec 18, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No problem Larry..just having a little fun....but I will be looking forword to a sample


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 18, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It'll probably be a week or two before I get the rest of the feed back in and get it tweeked.  You'll be on the top of the list!


----------



## wittdog (Dec 18, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It'll probably be a week or two before I get the rest of the feed back in and get it tweeked.  You'll be on the top of the list![/quote:17728rzs]
Thats good hopefully I feel better by then...I have a cold and can't taste a thing..even the MIL cooking tastes ok..


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 18, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It'll probably be a week or two before I get the rest of the feed back in and get it tweeked.  You'll be on the top of the list![/quote:3voys1ku]

Probably closer to the two week mark. I'm a little busy this week!


----------

